# Summer leagues games results



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

There was one yesturday up, but it's now gone. Let's have one thread for the whole summer.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

This celtic board has really hit rock bottom! Where have all the poster go? Where are the good old days? Kind of said! 


But I am very happy with the way our team played yesterday! It will be interesting to see how they can do against CLE, which has some good players on the roster.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

So far from looking at the results from the two summer league games, Al Jefferson seems to be outplaying Perkins.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Banks looks completely horrible too. Doesn't seem like he improve at all. 0 assist 6 pf 6 TO.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

maybe ship Banks to some other team with a crappy backup point guard for a big man that could be off the bench


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*maybe no*

Maybe we are jumping to conclusions after one summer league game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: maybe no*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Maybe we are jumping to conclusions after one summer league game.


Two, and in those two games he has an impressive 9 TO's and 2 assists.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Good points, but*

Talk to me after Las Vegas.

He was very turnover prone last season (as a lot of rookies are), but he was still #1 in the NBA in steals per 48 minutes, and has shown some explosiveness. 

The two games are a little troubling, but I'm not ready to trade him. 

If West proves he can play the point, then maybe you think about it. Let's wait a couple of weeks. Banks is an electrifying talent, and more importantly, he plays D.

Ast/TO last year=2.2/1.54

Ast+Stl/TO=3.29/1.54

Hopefully, he can improve. Still, I would rather see Chucky start and go 28 minutes, Banks 20.


----------



## JBone4eva (Oct 31, 2002)

Damn ya'll expect too much too soon from Banks.. he has one year under his belt.. and didn't exactly get signifigant minutes.. 

he's played two summer league games.. and it takes time to develop into an effective pg.. You dont let go of talent like Marcus' go..


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

That second game, there were 4 assists for the entire team and only 57 points scored. Not a lot of opportunities for assists. Banks hasn't played with any of these guys except Perkins. I wouldn't put a lot of stock in summer league games. Kedrick Brown burned up the summer league but did nothing during the regular season. Hunter was also a summer league standout. The games can show you potential, but they won't show you how they play against the real NBA.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

http://www.proexposure.com/stories/0708c.cfm

The 3rd game...hmm better with the assist Banks, but keep the TO's a bit down.

Jefferson stood out again. Perkins got some offense.

West and Allen contributed.

We killed a team that has players I've never heard about.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

could Jefferson turn into the next Amare stoudamire?


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

To early to tell but his stats looks really good. Tony Allen looks to be playing really well. Looking at the number of steals he getting per game, I have a feeling he probably be a great defensive player during the season. A backcourt of banks and allen pressing would just be insane.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Three things:

Allen was the pick that everyone was most opposed to, yet he's outplayed West in the summer league.

The Celtics finally got out and ran in the Heat game with 15 fast break points and Banks' TOs went down. 

Speaking of TOs, have you seen Kendrick Perkins' stat lines? Lots of TOs for that guy.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KJay</b>!
> could Jefferson turn into the next Amare stoudamire?


I'd rather be patient then anticipate a lot form him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> Three things:
> 
> Allen was the pick that everyone was most opposed to, yet he's outplayed West in the summer league.
> ...


1) I don't think many people were complaining about Allen or West, it's the position they are playing we are complaining about. 
They seem good though, hopefully one of them can crack the rotation....soon.

2) Who are those guys from the heat?

3) Perkins is only 19 years old and has gotten what 3.5 minutes in 10 games last year? I expect him to make mistakes, Banks on the other hand is supposed to be the mature guy, handling the ball who finished 4 years of college.

I'm not saying trade Banks (I love the guy) but he should shoot less and pass more.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Are you guys also noticing the points in the paint??? We owning down low with perkins and jefferson. I cant wait to see these guys play this season.


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Twin tanks*

If houston have the twin towers. Boston will have the twin tanks.

We're looking at our future twin tanks in Perkins and Jefferson.

Teams will have a hard time going thru these twin tanks in the future.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

San Antonio was the city with the twin towers. It used to be the triple tower with purdue, robinson and duncan as the three I think???


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

Houston had the two towers in Sampson and Olajuwan in 1986.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Can someone post the stats for games 1 & 2, I havn't been able to find them for some reason.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

I tried to post the box scores whiterhino but it came out all uneven so here are just links

game 1 

http://www.nba.com/celtics/summerleague/Orlando_Box_Scores-113254-25.html

game 2

http://www.nba.com/celtics/summerleague/Orlando_Box_Scores_070704.html


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

I see some things I really like from these games and some things I don't. 

First off, Perkins has not really exploded offensively, but he has been rebounding fairly well and has blocked some shots. While he has been a little turnover prone he has shown a willingness to share the ball and has put up some nice assist numbers. I still think that he has a ton of potential but it looks like he will need another year or two to fully develop. Jefferson's play so far has reinforced my feeling that he will be a monster in the NBA. I think he can be a major contributor this year and will be a force for years to come. I hated seeing our only real rebounding force (Hunter) get taken in the expansion draft, but it looks as if Jefferson will be more than capable of filling the void. Allen has been a pleasant surprise, especially with his rebounding. I had heard that he was a tough, defensive minded player, but I didn't think he'd get the kind of rebounding numbers he has so far. I think he has played his way into a a spot on the team and while I don't think he will get major minutes, I think he will probably be used as a defensive stopper off the bench. I think that all three of these three guys will probably be on the opening day roster and all three have shown the potential to contribute. 

I'm very disappointed in the numbers that Banks has put up in the first three games. Granted, this is just a summer league and other than Perkins, he hasn't played or practiced with any of these guys enough to be anything close to a fluid team, but he has led the team in field goal attempts 2 of the three games (and was second in the other) while only getting 3 assists total! Definitely not the kind of numbers I want to see from a point guard. I think he needs to concentrate on distributing the ball better and quit shooting so much. His shooting percentage is not all that bad, but there are way too many attempts. His turnover numbers are pathetic (13 turnovers in three games  ) but some of that can probably be attributed to his lack of familiarity with his teamates. I wouldn't be surprised if Banks is packaged in a trade (and I am still convinced that there will be at least one trade before the start of the season), but I'd hate to give up on him just yet. 

Looking at the numbers West has put up I don't think he is going to be much of a factor in the near future. His numbers are not that bad, but not good enough to take time away from the players in front of him (Paul, Jiri, Ricky, and now possibly Tony Allen). It looks like he will probably end up with a nagging injury all this season 

While these are just summer league games and the competition is not really NBA caliber, I think that you can get a fairly good idea of a players potential by watching the trends as they develop. These guys are young and lack experience, but the talent is there and they have shown they have a lot of potential so I think that the future isn't too bad for the C's.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

yeah, one of the swingers (dats what they are called around my neck of the woods) will have that lower leg, upper arm injury two or three times. maybe Banks needs to be put on and injury list to heal his passing ability.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lempbizkit</b>!
> I tried to post the box scores whiterhino but it came out all uneven so here are just links
> 
> [/url]


Thank You


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Well I think they did away with the quote-unquote injured list for this year, now I think they changed it to just an active and non-active list, am I wrong on that?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Backwards Bum - they all 3 have to be on the opening day roster because they were all 3 first round draft picks so they have GUARANTEED contracts. One of them could have come out and played worse than Joe Forte and we still would not have had a choice. As for Marcus, I agree with you, but I've been saying this all along, I don't think he's going to turn out to be the PG we want to run this team. I mean I've tried being patient with the he's young thing and all but he was a 4 year senior, I want to see something soon. His turnovers make me want to  I think his numbers in Summer league have been worse than Gilbert Arenas (not saying Banks is anywhere near the player Arenas is, just they like to turn the ball over WAY too much).

As for Kendrick, his minutes have been less than Al's so remember to look at that. He seems to have an all around game though, that is a really good thing for a future Center. Big Al is tearing it up pretty good too, like to see that. Allen has done better than I thought he would so far but I still don't see where there is room for him to play. As for Delonte, like I said b4, I don't think he'll play, I agree with your "arm injury".


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Game 4: Boston Celtics 61 – Washington Wizards 78 

Boxscore: http://www.proexposure.com/stories/0709a.cfm
Recap: http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Washington_vs_Boston-113510-66.html


Great game by Al, Allen and West. Perk has to learn how to shoot FT and 4 rebounds in 27 minutes isnt great! 
And another horrible game by Banks! I am really starting to get worried! If he sucks in the summer league, when he should be dominating it...Not a good sign!


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

This is the summer league.
It does not matter and it doesn't mean anything.
Two years ago Joe Forte was on fire and last year Lebron had a rough summer league and came out with a bang during the season.
The summer league is for learning. These guys have played together for a week at the most.

Times really must be tough when I am being the optimist of the group.lol


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> This is the summer league.
> It does not matter and it doesn't mean anything.
> Two years ago Joe Forte was on fire and last year Lebron had a rough summer league and came out with a bang during the season.
> ...


Maybe we're onto something here.

Banks and Perkins are going to have a awesome season, and Jefferson, Allen and West will be average/on the bench.

So that's the secret behind the summer league eh?

BTW does anyone know when the Vegas Summer League is starting.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Also if you read the recap, most of the points Jefferson got it looks like were from dunks, on the other hand it doesn't say anything for Perkins but maybe Perk was taking more challenging shots then Al?

I dunno, but Jefferson won't have it that way against nba players...what I'm trying to say is: I like Perkins more.


----------



## John Petrucci (Feb 6, 2004)

Looks like folks over at Draft City are putting up an article about the Summer League, with some nice things to say about Jefferson.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

well that's good. I hope that he continues to grow, he would be a monster along side Blount.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Jefferson was never the problem, nobody's questioning that pick (it was a no-brainer) but what people are questioning is two more wingers....even if they are looking good.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

yeah what was up with that? should have been one guard and two bigs, but oh well.


----------



## John Petrucci (Feb 6, 2004)

http://draftcity.com/articles/0058.htm


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm a Bulls fan visiting here, and I have to say that Jefferson looks NICE. He's a very skilled basketball player for his age, and his size is just right. That free throw stroke looks great, and how rare is that for a high school big man? He's going to score this year if he gets minutes.

Skita may have scored a lot of points for Denver, but he still looks lost, IMO.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

that's what the league needs more of. People that can hit free throws.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> I'm a Bulls fan visiting here, and I have to say that Jefferson looks NICE. He's a very skilled basketball player for his age, and his size is just right. That free throw stroke looks great, and how rare is that for a high school big man? He's going to score this year if he gets minutes.
> 
> Skita may have scored a lot of points for Denver, but he still looks lost, IMO.


Jefferson can hit fre throws too? What exactly doesn't he do?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

shoot threes and hold up a whole organizatoin while making a decision.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KJay</b>!
> shoot threes and hold up a whole organizatoin while making a decision.


Both good things for a potential all-star powerforward to not do.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

and that's why I said it. I just hope he doesn't turn out to be a bad guy. how has he been with the media


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I think that Draftcity went a little too easy on Marcus Banks in the article above....he is performing WAY below expectations and this is not a new thing.


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

here is the box score to last nights game:

Boston 103 Cleveland 95

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/2004/stats/celtics_cavaliers-boxscore-15july2004.php

Al Jefferson had 17pts 10rebounds 2blocks and 2 TOs


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Celtics Ruling Vegas right now*

Tony Allen has been the best player in the league thus far. Hands down. 

Al Jefferson has been very effective in every facet of the game.

Kendrick cannot stop travelling, but he looks very strong physically. 

Delonte is playing pretty well, too.

Marcus was great in the 4th quarter yesterday against Wagner, and very good in the first game. I think he has like 8 ast, 3 TO so far in Vegas.

Ernest Brown has been underwhelming, and probably will not make the team.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

How do you guys see this games? What cable provider do you have where NBA TV is available. I usually go to summer league every year but since it wasn't in Boston it sucks.


----------



## ganaconda (Apr 16, 2003)

http://www.proexposure.com/stories/0714f.cfm


Did anyone else watch this game on NBA TV? I saw it and Jefferson was amazing. He showed his large array of post up moves and his versatile offensive game. He has a nice jumper and can hit free throws easily. He also got his hand on a couple of shots. He showed why he averaged 42 ppg in high school. He can just flat out score and seemed very comfortable for any rookie let alone a high schooler. Perkins was a beast, had like 6 blocks and had a double double. Also both Banks and Allen had over 20 and looked really good.


----------

